# Disband this group immediately!!



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

That's right! You heard me! As of this moment "The Official Don Francisco Retaliation Bombing Crew " is no more. No one has the right to band together a mob for the sole purpose of Pearl Harboring a fellow member here, no one I tell ya! Cut it out this instant or I'll report yas to the powers that be! 
And to make yas believe me I'll publicly announce what atrocity has been done.
mhlatke,Vivalanation734, Toasted Coastie, and Cypress got together to carpet bomb me, ME! What have I done? I'm just an innocent noob here. Gimme a break!

mhlatke


Vivalanation734


Toasted Coastie


Cypress


Seriously though, thanks a ton, you've made me feel really welcome. I really appreciate it, but cut it out. Enoughs enough. I do not send expecting "retaliation", but for a very selfish reason, it makes me feel good sharing with my BOTLS/SOTLS. Let me enjoy myself. Again, many thanks.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice. You deserve it for sure!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice .... well organized hit.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah!!! Glad you got it!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

noob? maybe....

innocent? not a chance... :lol:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Hush up & take it like a man!!!:roflmao: The rest haven't landed yet!:biggrin:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Hush up & take it like a man!!!:roflmao: The rest haven't landed yet!:biggrin:


*Gulp!*


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

No one will ever win guess his weight because it will be blown off :lol: Good job guys!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job guys! Well deserved, great BOTL! Enjoy Lew!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

"just an innocent noob" - now that is funny! You get what you deserve round here!:biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't worry Lew, I'm working on a solution. "be patient":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I've got just the fix for this insubordination.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Great hits!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

How do you feel now Lew? Now you know what it feels like to be bullied. :lol:
~Enjoy~


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hits!!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Haha! Freakin' awesome! Lew, sometimes you have to take a beating. And let's be honest, you kind of brought it on yourself...

Bueno suerte!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Hits!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

hahah very nice !!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great payback guys!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

happy1 said:


> No one will ever win guess his weight because it will be blown off :lol: Good job guys!!


Now that's funny right there....:roflmao:

Nice hit guys to a deserving BOTL!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

lol thats great....


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Don't worry Lew. Today is another day.:biggrin:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Well deserved. Great hit guys.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome, you deserve it brother... Nice bombs!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

well deserved! Im sure more will be arriving shortly too!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

deuce said:


> well deserved! Im sure more will be arriving shortly too!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Hush up & take it like a man!!!:roflmao: The rest haven't landed yet!:biggrin:


You deserve it Lew but the fun ain't over yet. You better put on your helmet!:roflmao:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

And Why Was I Not Invited Into This!?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

It's not retaliation if it's something that you just want to do. Nice one Guys!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine was just a warning shot across his bow! 

Now for the destruction!!!!!!!!! Good job guy's.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow what a hit haha thats great i love that alliance


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Enjoy the smokes bro.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

innocent noob ???? Is someone in denile? If I remember right Don Fransisco has been abusing and smacking around a lot of Bolts lately. 
Sounds like someone who can give it, but can't take it. Go get em boys!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now that's just AWESOME! Man, you gotta love that stuff fellas. Way to hit a man when he's down!  Spectacular!!!

CD

P.S. Love the new avatar Coastie


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

This is no fun. Now you went and got my pitbull mad. I've been bit by another dawg. This ain't fair. Leave me alone! 



Thanks Kevin, there's a couple in here I have not tried - and no I won't tell you which ones. haha!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Now that's just AWESOME! Man, you gotta love that stuff fellas. Way to hit a man when he's down!  Spectacular!!!
> 
> CD
> 
> P.S. Love the new avatar Coastie


yours ain't too bad either....


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I think some more should be landing....


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh thanks ryan... just leave the guy out who organized a mass bomb on charles... lmao


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I did say STOP now didn't I? JonDot apparently can't read, and his jab is rock hard.


Thank you very much. You guessed a couple of my favorites. Damn you! lol


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You deserve it!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Jon's jabs are generally pretty hard. That's how we roll here in Kansas!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Wussy!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

yes he did.:biggrin::biggrin:



Chango said:


> Haha! Freakin' awesome! Lew, sometimes you have to take a beating. And let's be honest, you kind of brought it on yourself...
> 
> Bueno suerte!


----------

